
NoSQL Injection in Modern Web Applications - pcorey
http://blog.east5th.co/2016/03/21/nosql-injection-in-modern-web-applications/
======
drinchev
Isn't this only valid for Meteor applications?

I think this is more or less Meteor and not NoSQL problem.

